# Xmas Decorations



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Here are a few of the different Christmas items I have been making. 

The snow globe decorations are made from scraps of IPE decking material, finished natural. They had some truly unique coloring.

The snowflakes were made with thin rough sawn scraps of pine. Probably made 50-60 ornaments total. Time to move on to something a little more challenging...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice - all of them, Dave!! You've been busy in Santa's workshop.

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Beautiful work! I love the saying in the last one. 
May I ask what cad/cam program, Aspire or VCarve?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Very nice - all of them, Dave!! You've been busy in Santa's workshop.
> 
> David


Thanks David. Not quite up to your skill level yet, but still enjoying it.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

2muchsanding said:


> Beautiful work! I love the saying in the last one.
> May I ask what cad/cam program, Aspire or VCarve?


Thank you. I am using Aspire, but any of these could be done in VCarve. Most of these are standard Vectric models with a little Vcarving on them. The snowflakes are just clipart vectors from the web.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

looks like you still got a lot of free time on your hands. I'll have to come up with more problems for you to help solve!!

Love the finishes.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> looks like you still got a lot of free time on your hands. I'll have to come up with more problems for you to help solve!!
> 
> Love the finishes.


HaHa. FREE time is right, not much income involved when making gifts.. Not much happening right now with my "real" job either, so have more time to play.

Working on something much larger right now, we will see if it is worthy to post when done. You have set the bar pretty high.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

love them all!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Those look fabulous Dave!

Btw... you sure that Santa & Rudy aren't Chocolate?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are some of the nicest Christ-mas decorations I've seen.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Not quite up to your skill level yet...


Haha! Then we'll have to agree to disagree - you often do work to which I could only Aspire! :grin: Yes, that's a pun intended. But your work sets a high bar for the rest of us.

David


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice work I love them all. Thanks for sharing. Merry Christmas


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice decorations. I'm sure they will be well received.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

The elves have been busy. Great pieces. Merry Christmas


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Excellent, Dave!!
I love the five edged star.


----------

